# Carpet Question...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I am trying to find a black burbur for the stage in my HT. No luck so far, but HD has that really think outdoor carpet my wife says to use due to the price. This is just for the stage, but does anyone know if with this really thin stuff you can use a pad?

And whats the best way to secure it?
I wanted to use regular tack strips, but I dont think I can with this thin stuff.

Thanks
Kirby


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kepople said:


> HD has that really think outdoor carpet my wife says to use due to the price. This is just for the stage, but does anyone know if with this really thin stuff you can use a pad?


That's what I used for my riser (interior/exterior carpet from Lowes) ....you can use flooring glue or there's a tape too :yes:

Why do you want to use a pad under the carpet??? ...I think that if you glue it on top of the wood is enough.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

salvasol said:


> That's what I used for my riser (interior/exterior carpet from Lowes) ....you can use flooring glue or there's a tape too :yes:
> 
> Why do you want to use a pad under the carpet??? ...I think that if you glue it on top of the wood is enough.



I wanted to use a pad for comfort but also to make the rolled edge thicker and more gradual. 

Applying it direct would be easy but will it look as good?
Kirby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kepople said:


> Applying it direct would be easy but will it look as good?


That will depend on how pick you are :bigsmile:

I don't have a good picture of the riser (just the one below), the rolled edge was not a problem to me :yes:


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

so what carpet did you use, and did you use a pad?

kirby


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kepople said:


> so what carpet did you use, and did you use a pad? kirby


Interior/exterior carpet from HD/Lowes (less than $3 p/linear foot), no padding ...used tape instead of glue :yes:


----------

